# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  الآن هل فكرت أن تبكي قبل أن تنام

## soul

بســم الله الرحمــن الرحــيــــم ..,

الســـلام عــليكم روحمــه الله وبـركـاته ..,




اخـــواتــــــي / واخـــوانـــــي


تمر لنا أوقات نعيشها ونحن غارقون في بكاء ..

أحيـــانــا ً ..,

قبل أن ننام نتذكر ماحصل لنا ونتذكر كل موقف محزن

ونراجع أنفسنا على هذه المواقف المحزنة ( والله يبعد عنكم كل الحزن )


فــنـــرى انـفســنــا ..,

نبكي على موقف مر بنا وكان موقف صعب..
نبكي على خسارة في التجارة..
نبكي على فشلنا سواء في الدراسة أو في الحياة العملية..
نبكي على حب عشناه و فشلت العلاقة .. 
نبكي على موت الحبيب .. 

نبكي خوفاً من فراقه 
نبكي على خسارة 

نبكي على مصيبة حصلت لنا ..,
ونبكي ونبكي ..

..

ولكن هل جربت أن تبكي قبل أن تقول تصبحون على خير وقبل أن تؤول إلى فراشك 
وقبل أن تغمض عينيك ..,

هل جربت أن تبكي على أن تكون هذه آخر ليلة لك؟!

مع أهلك ومع أقاربك؟!

وأنه سوف تُقبض روحك في هذه الليلة؟!

وسوف تدفن في هذه الليلة تحت التراب؟!

في الظلام لا أحد معك لوحدك في هذا المكان الضيق ؟!


,’

..,’ كــل نفــس ذائـــقـــة المــوت ..’,.


ولامفر من الموت ..,
والآن عليك أن تسرع في عمل الصالحات والطاعات ..
وابتعد عن كل ماهو محرم وعن كل ماهو يغضب الله تعالى ..,
فإن الدنيا دار الفناء 

(تذكر هذه المقوله) ..,

وأطِع والديك.

وأكثر من التسبيح وصلي الفروض الخمسة في موعدها
ولاتتكاسل عن عمل الخير

فلربما حسنة واحدة فقط تنجيك من عذاب نار جهنم 


,’



..,’ ختــــــــــاما ’,..


رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا
على الخير نتواصل دائمـا
والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## العالي عالي

اهم اشي انو الواحد ينام بكي ولا ما  بكي  :Db465236ff:

----------

